# Home network with windows 7 and windows xp



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have two computers that I'm having problems networking. I have more computers that I'd like to add later on but these are the only two I'm worried about at the time.

One machine is running XP Pro SP3, another is running windows 7 Ultimate.

I thought I knew what I was doing and as far as I know, in theory everything should be working properly.

From the XP machine, I can see the 7 machine and see two icons/locations I can browse to on the 7 computer. I can see "C" (the main hdd that I shared) and I can see "Users". I can access users just fine and anything located in any subfolder as far as I can tell. I haven't dug very deep because the 7 machine is new so I don't really have anything on there to actually try to access yet.

But when I try to open "C" it tells me an error that basically says that location on the network is not able to be viewed or something similiar. I didn't write it down and I'm not at the XP Machine at the moment. But basically it sounded like some permissions issue. So I came and made everything on the C drive completely read/writeable for every one but still no luck.



Ok on to the reverse problem. Like I said that was when accessing the 7 machine from the XP machine. When trying to access the XP Machine from the 7 machine, I can't even see the XP machine in the workgroup. I can ping it just fine all day long but can't see it at all in the workgroup or network anywhere. 

Any suggestions anyone? I can get more info about the error and any other info you would need, just let me know.

Thanks in advance.


Ps: wasn't sure if this was even the right forum to post this in, so if its not, please move it to where ever it needs to be.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I went and got on the XP machine to get that error as well as try something else.

The Error is:

\\Server-pc\C is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact..... etc. 

Server is the name of the computer. The other thing I tried was I created another partition on the windows 7 computer that I'm going to use for storage and I shared it and gave every one full permission to read/write and still from the xp machine I get that same error as for the C drive.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi kcwf25496,

FILES AND PRINTERS SHARING IN HOME NETWORKING
More detail instructions that you need to do on each computer:
1.) Create a Workgroup for all computers with the same name.
http://www.paracletehs.org/academics/techdocs/workgroup.pdf

2.) Enable Netbios over TCP/IP
http://www2.smcvt.edu/itweb/VPN/netbios.htm

3.) Enable Files and Printer sharing
http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/w...t/winxpsfs.htm

4.) Configuring file sharing in XP
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304040
for Vista or Windows 7=> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../bb727037.aspx

5.) final step....Access the shared folder on a diff computer in your Workgroup. You may map a drive or use this command: Click on start =>run => type \\computername\sharedfoldername Note: The computername is where the shared folder located at and the sharedfoldername is the name of the shared folder.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow ok.... I honestly don't mean this being rude and I appreciate the help but you must not have read anything I said because I mentioned that each one of those steps had been done, except for the netbios settings but I'll check those soon. And maybe I didn't be specific enough so if I didn't, yes, I have done every single one of those things.

I'm assuming your response was just a generic copy/paste response that you post for any one asking a related question. I appreciate the help but I've already covered all those steps and I still have the problem I'm having.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I understand that, just want you to verify all your current setup again, that's all. It helps to verify bec. Netbios needs to be enabled.


> except for the netbios settings but I'll check those soon.


Please provide an ipconfig /all of both computers and post them here.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry I started typing that last post before I had checked netbios and then got up to check them and submitted the post without taking that part out so yes I have made sure they are both turned on so that makes 100% of your checklist done as far as I can tell and still the same problem.

I'm on the 7 machine at this moment, I'm about to post an ipconfig/all from this pc and I'll post another from the xp machine shortly.



C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Server-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-80-1E-B4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f488:6f5d:5ea1:ae51%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.74(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 29, 2010 6:36:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 30, 2010 6:37:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234938445
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-AB-36-52-00-E0-4D-80-1E-B4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1c5c:3dd2:b50f:f031(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1c5c:3dd2:b50f:f031%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is from the Windows XP Pro machine





C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MainDesktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-81-B3-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.146
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 29, 2010 6:37:31
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 30, 2010 6:37:31
PM


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the ipconfig /all and they all look good, Node Type is on Broadcast, so no problem there. Now, the troubleshooting begins....

Have you also created an Identical UserName and Passwords on both computers? I didn't see this from your initial and second Post.

If there's any Firewall or Security software installed, disable the Firewall part of it.

If you're using the Windows built-in Firewall on both computers, make sure that Files and Printer Sharing are checked off from Exclusion Tab.

Disable Password Protected sharing from Windows 7. Here's how.

Do some tests after, from each computer, 
From Win7 computer click on start and type \\WinXPIPAddress\C or Shared Drive press enter

From WinXP computer click on start and type \\Win7IPAddress\C or Shared Drive press enter

Give an update if you're able to access the shared drive/folder.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Did all that before but tried it again to be sure. No I don't have any 3rd party firewall's installed on either but just for testing purposes I turned off the windows firewall on each and still no progress.

Neither computer has passwords to log in with and no the user names are different.

The tests provide the same results as before.


Just to try something else I left the "WORKGROUP" workgroup and made another one called "OFFICE" and joined office on both pc's and have the exact same results.


I can see the 7 machine from the xp machine and can access the "users" folder thats shared but not the "C" or "S" drive that I have shared on the 7 machine. It gives the error I mentioned a few posts back.

And again also, I can not see the xp machine from the 7 machine at all.

So still, no progress at all =(


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright...instead of accessing the C, have you tried it with *C$*?


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just tried, same result. I'm assuming your talking about using the run prompt to do that, so thats what I did. I've normally been trying to access it via windows explorer per normal but I tried to run prompt when you said to test it like that before and just then. All same result.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please create Identical UserName and Passwords on both computers.


> Neither computer has passwords to log in with and no the user names are different.


Also, lets do a test....I assume that you Windows 7 computer is set to Home Network? please correct me if I'm wrong, but if it is, please change it to Public Network then from your XP computer try accessing the shared drive/folder.

To change Home Network to Public, click on Start then Control Panel\Network and Internet\Network and Sharing Center


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok I made both computers identical users and passwords, never had to do that before with any other computers I've ever networked but I did, and still no results.

You were right, it was set to home network, I changed it to work, and then to public, just for testing, and still no change.

Still at the same errors and problems.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I feel like for whatever reason that most of the problem whether it be settings or whatever is probably involved on the XP Machine. The 7 Machine is a fresh install by the way. The only thing that makes me lean away from the XP machine is the fact that I get that permissions error when trying to access the 7 machine. 

The permissions error shouldn't be caused by the XP machine it should be caused by some sort of settings on the 7 machine if I'm thinking correctly. But I dunno.. I'm pretty lost myself.

I'm very very advanced in computer knowledge but when it comes to networking I don't know a whole whole lot. Never had any problem like this before though....


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in your post of ipconfig /all for the xp box I don't see

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

it should be. To enable go to the wins tab in tcp/ip properties.

You also don't mention setting up shares on each pc. Do so by selecting a nonwindows folder and share it with no limits. Call each something like Win7share and Winxpshare for easy identification.
Once you have done this on both go to Network and see if you see both machines listed from both computers.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for delay, have been out of town.


I checked the xp machine and it is enabled, I enabled it before I posted that ipconfig but apparently it doesn't list that in xp for some reason?

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the shares thing. I believe I've done that anyways but I guess the way it's worded kinda confuses me. For example, a non windows folder, I'm going to create a new folder in my documents. I right click on it, click share with, specific people, choose every one, make everyone with read/write permission, and click share.

That's on the 7 machine.

On the xp machine I will do the same with creating the new folder in my docs, right click, click sharing and security, click the share this folder button, click permissions, click everyone, make sure everyone can read/write, click apply, click ok.



If this is the same method that you mean to test with, it has no results. I come up with the same situation as before. Still stuck at square 1 with no progress.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Now actually, to add to what I said, 

As I mentioned a while back, from the XP machine I can access the "Users" folder from the 7 machine. Now since I created that "new folder" in my docs on the 7 machine, I can not view that shared folder directly but I can go to Users > Server(pc name) > Documents > New Folder.


This is not new, just wanted to make sure you guys understood that I can access the Users folder but not the whole drives which are shared and the drives are what I need access too.


Also, I have 0 access what so ever to the xp machine from the 7 machine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem...we're still here.

Let try some registry editing from your XP Machine. I highly advice for you to backup the registry prior to modification.

Set the value of the restrictanonymous registry entry to 0. To do this, follow these steps:
Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK.
Locate and then double-click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa 
On the right side, double-click restrictanonymous.
Make sure that the value in the Value data box is set to 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.

Restart the computer and please report your next progress.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Actually in my google searching I came across a post somewhere that mentioned that so I had already done that. I just checked and it is still 0. There is a key right under restrictanonymous that is called "restrictanonymoussam" and it is set to 1. What does the extra "sam" have to do with anything and would it make a difference to change that one to 0?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

"restrictanonymoussam" go ahead and change the value to 0.

You should also do a Virus scan of your XP computer.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just set the sam key to 0 and restarted my computer. 

Nothing changed. Same issues in both directions.



Both computers are completely free of viruses. The 7 machine is a clean install that hasn't even been used other than to try to get it networked and the xp machine is scanned every day. I'm a computer technician by trade so I'm a stickler on keeping my pc safe. Unfortunately for me I just lack a lot of knowledge in the networking area.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's so strange that I can see the C drive and the S drive on the 7 machine from the XP machine but I can not access them. That just seems like such a simple fix since I can atleast see them. Just sounds like easy permission issues but I guess not...

Even more strange that I can see them from XP to 7 but not vice versa. I haven't a clue


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From XP Computer, verify that all the Network Services are running. Click on Start=> Control Panel\Administrative Tools\Services:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just verified all of those. 

The only thing slightly related I noticed was there are 2 RPC services, one is just RPC and one is RPC Locator. The RPC was already started but the Locator was not. I started it just for testing purposes and no changes.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just tried something else since I had some spare time. 

I got on my laptop which I wasn't interested in networking for now, but figured I may as well try with it. My laptop is Windows 7 Home Premium x64. By default it was set to the "WORKGROUP" workgroup. Well, the two computers I've been trying to network all along are set to the "OFFICE" workgroup because I changed them that way.


I click on network in My Computer on the laptop, and I see the 7 Ultimate desktop in there. I click on the computer. I see all the shared drives in there, but again, same as before, I click on them and get: "Windows cannot access \\Server-pc\s. You do not have permission to access..... etc"


Exact same as from the XP Machine. I can see everything on the 7 Machine, but can't access any of the drives. Then I realized that the laptop was on the 'WORKGROUP' workgroup so I changed it to 'OFFICE' and restarted thinking that might help, but it wasn't. Still exact same problem.



So I tried to access the 7 laptop from the 7 desktop. And I get the same issue, I can see the 7 laptop, I can see the shared C drive, but I get that same error about permissions.

So everything involved in all of my problems seem like they are all the same issue almost, EXCEPT for the fact that I can't see the XP Machine at all from either 7 machine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the C Drive assigned with Full Permission? Make sure that both Users from 7 and XP have Full/Admin Permission. Please try it again accessing the Drive by using *\\XPIPAddress\C$ * (from Win 7 computer, click on start and type \\XPIPAddress\C$)


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes every thing I've shared is setup with full permission. Now.. I don't have any "users" set up in the permissions, there is just "Everyone" and I have Everyone set up with all full permissions on all computers.

I tried that again and from the 7 machines trying to access the xp machine I get this error: 

Windows cannot access \\192.168.1.146\C$
Check the spelling etc etc etc....
down at the bottom it gives error code 0x80070035


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The error code is informing us that there might be a Firewall or Security Software interfering.


> down at the bottom it gives error code 0x80070035


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have no windows nor 3rd party firewall or anything even remotely related on either computer. I still have windows firewall off from previous tests. 

I had thought of this before and this may be the issue... the firewall built in the modem. I'm really not happy with this modem that at&t provided for dsl service. It's a modem/router combo. 2wire 2701HG-B. 

Now with that said, (unrelated kind of) what I wanted to do a while back was make the modem/router completely passive just for a modem and let me hook my Cisco/Linksys E2000 router up to it for the N capability but I haven't had time to mess around with it because I'm not completely sure how to do that with this modem.

Now back on the original subject and still kind of about that, I know on past modem's / router's I've seen ways to set them to DMZ where its basically totally unsecure. Well I can't find a way in this modem. I have found a way to set an individual computer that is hooked up, to DMZ, but not the whole network and/or modem. 

Basically it will only let me set one computer at a time to DMZ, from what I can tell there is no way to completely turn off the built in firewall.


Do you think this may have something to do with the situation then?

If so, how should I go about trying to get around this issue?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I want you to try assigning these Public DNS's on both computers, it's an 'odd' request, I know.....
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

Please post an update.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm assuming you mean in the tcp/ip properties section of the ethernet connections? 

Just wanted to be 100% sure before I did it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Correct - If you're using the LAN connection for files/printer sharing, so it will be the LAN properties. If it's wireless, it will be the wireless connection properties.


kcwf25496 said:


> I'm assuming you mean in the tcp/ip properties section of the ethernet connections?
> 
> Just wanted to be 100% sure before I did it.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok I went to the TCP/IPv4 properties and the obtain IP and optain DNS were both set to auto of course for dhcp but I changed only the DNS not the IP section, and I set the DNS to what you said and no change.

Just wanted to let you know exactly what I changed incase I put it in the wrong place or something.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Correct, you did very well.

Please restart both computers and see if they are able to communicate. If it fails, then please change the DNS back to Obtain DNS Automatically.

I'll do some more research and see what else I can find out.

*EDIT:* I found something :grin:

Try this Hotfix only for XP with SP3.

Also, make sure that the Date and Time are in sync on all computers. Please check this out.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had already restarted both of them and still no luck.. I'm about to read the two posts you just posted.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well still no change. 

I downloaded that hotfix and got this error : KB922120 Setup Error. Setup has detected that the Service Pack version of this system is newer than the update you are applying. there is no need to install this update.



So I dunno.....

Also I followed the directions in that last link and just verified all that info and it was all already done.

Still no change.....


----------



## zaphodalive (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey

There's been some good advice so far, sorry you've had no luck. Just thought I'd chime in my 2 cents, I have a couple of things you can try.

I didn't notice TCP/IPv6 installed on either machine your Win 7 machine or your XP machine. Manually install the protocol for your ethernet connection on both machines... may or may not help, but it's helped me with sharing issues before.

Secondly, change your local security policy in Win 7. Go to Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Local Security Policy. In the Local Security Policy window, go to Local Policies, Security Options, and on the right change the setting for "Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords..." to Disabled.

After you change either of these you should probably reboot (at least for the XP machine).

Good luck.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions but neither of those helped.

The 7 machine had tcp/ip v6 already installed but the xp machine didn't, still no change.

And the security policy didn't help any either.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been debating for a while maybe just upgrading the xp machine to 7 and this seems to give me a good reason to. I'm not going to just yet so I'd still like to try to figure out this issue, because that would help me in the transistion because I can move files then.

Also, that is just a work-around the problem, not actually solving it. I'd like to figure out exactly what the problem is here for future reference.

I don't like being defeated by a computer haha


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Upgrading to Win 7 might help. I was going to suggest that.

I've never encountered an issue like yours, usually I could resolve it quickly from my own experience, yours is a bit complicated.

More suggestions for you to try, perhaps the final:

Run *sfc /scannow*

XP Repair

NAS (Files/Printer/FTP Server) - I have 2 of these at Home and I don't have any worries on configuring my network for Files and Printer Sharing.

Of course, upgrading it to Windows 7.

Will it be cheaper to get a NAS than upgrading to Windows 7? I bought mine for $100 each for 1TB.

Hope these helps.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

One other thing - since I've been following this with my problem as well. Go back to the hotfix page. Did you run the hotfix at the top of the MS page or the one at the end of the article. I did just as you and got the same error about an updated version being in place. I then found that there is a hotfix link at the top of that article that is an UPDATED hotfix. I was able to run it without the error. While it did not appear to help my issue, it may be worth trying again for yours.


----------



## zaphodalive (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe I misread earlier, but didn't you have the same kind of errors trying to connect from your laptop running Win 7?

If you're getting the same problems trying from 2 different machines, one running Win XP and one running Win 7, then my first choice would not be to upgrade the Win XP machine to 7.

Although it's a pain in the butt, how about a fresh install of the Win 7 machine you're trying to connect to? Win 7 networking seems to be pretty error free and robust compared to XP (definitely had my fair share of problems with XP), but it seems like that machine may be the one that has the problem.

Another question... you have a folder shared on the Win XP machine, let's say it's share name is WinXPShare. What happens when you try to access it starting with the IP of the XP machine instead of the computer name like:
\\(IP_of_XP_machine\WinXPShare

Any other suggestions I would give have already been covered, so best of luck.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Walshje = I didn't see 2 different links to the hotfix anywhere, I only found the one. Can you please be specific where you saw both of them, and which one worked, please if you don't mind. It's worth a shot.

Zaphodalive, the windows 7 laptop is basically acting the exact same as the 7 desktop as far as the xp communications go so the laptop didnt really tell me anything I didn't know. And second, the windows 7 computer IS a brand new fresh install.

2xg, I'm going to try the xp repairs here shortly, but I agree that upgrading to 7 should solve the problem. It just bothers me to no end when I can't figure out a problem or atleast put an end to a problem via someone else. I guess it is possible that some 3rd party program I've installed on the xp machine has messed with some important settings or something but that would be really far fetched because I haven't the slightest clue what that could be. I basically only use this xp machine for gaming and not hardly anything else at all.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok so... Didn't know if I should make a whole new thread for this or not but I'll just post here in the time being.


I installed windows 7 Ult x64 on the previous XP Computer(We will call this computer 1) and I'm still having similar problems.

The one I had 7 on already before (we will call this computer 2) can see computer 1, but I get this message...

Windows Cannot access \\MAIN-PC Check the spelling etc etc etc.....

I'm going to fool around with a few settings and see what I can come up with. I already enabled netbios on computer 1. I'm going to fool around with some other settings.


Considering BOTH computers are now brand new installs this should be fairly easy to diagnose I would assume.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh by the way I forgot to mention that I can not see computer 2 from computer 1 at all, same exact same as before even though they're both 7 now. I can see 1 from 2, even though I can't access it but I can't see 2 from 1 at all.


Except.... When I was setting up 2's network, at the end when it asks if you want to set up a media server or whatever I just clicked ok to get rid of it. I have no intentions of using this but, from computer 1, I can see under "media devices" I can see that media server thing that is on computer 2.


----------



## walshje (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is the direct link to the hotfix update:
Help and Support
They will ask for an email and then email you the hotfix update. It ends up with the same KB number, but is an updated version.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok guys I've got both computers to see each other and I can see all of the shared files/drives on each computer BUT both computers give me the

Windows cannot access \\(pc name)\(drive name) 
You do not have permission to access etc etc.....

So I've been messing around with permissions and owners and etc etc and I can't get any progress. 

Anybody have any suggestions on this?

This is getting really really frustrating. I've never in my life had this many problems with networking two computers especially now that they both have the exact same operating system.

Atleast I can see both computers from both of them, And atleast now I get the exact same error from each so it's probably the same problem on both computers or maybe just one.

Please help... before I throw them both through the wall......


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

By the way... I could be wrong about this but I'm ALMOST sure that right after I got the network settings right, I could access the files without that error. But I just opened it up to check and restarted and after I restarted I couldn't.

I've since restarted both computers multiple times trying to get it to reconnect but nothing.

But I could be wrong on that.... I might not have gotten far enough to the drive to get that error, I was in such a hurry I really don't remember.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are both computers in question both Windows 7 post according from Post #46? Just need to verify this.

From both Windows 7 computer please disable password protected sharing, do the following: 
1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing. 

2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply 

If above didn't help at all, check both Local Security Policy Settings in your Windows 7 machines. Navigate around and see if you'll be able to find any restrictions on Permission. Be cautious on modifying this, you might get locked out.

Verify all Network Services again if they are on Started Mode - Post #24.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes these are the same 2 computer's from the beginning and from post 46. In 46 I mentioned I could not see 2 from 1, but I went and reset the firewall settings in the modem and that fixed that problem and allowed me to atleast SEE each computer from each other, just not access them.

I have turned off password protected sharing on both computers.

I'm not at the computers at this moment but I will verify all of the services again this evening when I return, and also will check out the security policy settings post you mentioned.

I'll post an update this evening. 

I'm still wondering if the modem has been and still is the culprit this whole time.......


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok I verified all of the services and there was maybe one or two that was turned off, I turned them on, restarted both PC's and no change from that.

Here's something I just noticed though. On PC 1 I have drives C and E that are physical drives I'm trying to share. On PC 2 I have Drives C and S, both are one physical drives, 2 partitions. I can access the E drive that is on PC 1, from PC 2, with no errors. But if I try to access the C drive I get the errors. 

I can't access EITHER drive on PC 2 from PC 1. 

FYI for the record, the windows install on both pc's are both on the C drives.


I checked the sharing settings on the E drive on PC 1 and compared them to the C drive and the settings are identical. So why can I view one drive but not the other? And like I said, I still can't access EITHER drive on PC 2 from PC 1


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump. Any suggestions on the permission? I did see something else that may give you some more info.....


As I mentioned in the last post, From PC2 I can access PC1's E drive. Well I found out that to be true, but when I would try to go to subfolders I would get the same "you do not have permission..." error. So I went to the sub folders on the E drive from PC 1 and made all the subfolders viewable with all permissions so now from what I can tell I can access every file/folder on the E drive when I'm on PC 2. I still can not access C drive when i'm on PC 2. Nor can I access the C drive or S drive that are on PC 2, when I'm trying to view from PC 1. 

I'm out of options...


Both computers are completely new installs so how many options can there be? This has to be some sort of simple permissions issue...


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Are trying to access the sharing using a username that is registered on the PC1? Try taking ownership C:\ and assign it to the user.

Or just as a test, create a folder inside, share it with all right permissions and then see if you can access that. 

Maz


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I'm going to create a new folder in my documents."

No.

I mean at c:\> you make a new folder.

When you nest folders, like in your example of My Documents which ONLY your account has access to, they inherit rights from the parent folder. You may share it but the inherited rights block access.

Don't create shares under anything related to Documents and Settings or Users.

Please make a folder off the root of windows 7 called win7share with everyone full control. Do the same on the xp box called xpshare with everyone full control.

Now what happens when you try to access?


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wand3r3r this has helped somewhat. Or a good bit actually...

This works. And if this is how I have to do it, then so be it. I actually figured this would work anyways I just never tried it, because, that still doesn't solve the original problem.

When I create the new folder and share it with 'everyone' with full permission I can access it across the network.

In the network folder after clicking on which ever computer I want, it is listed as its own folder share. 

For example, if I create a folder called "test" directly inside the root C, when I go to the other computer to access it, there is a share folder called "test" but I still can not access it by going to "C > Test" am I making sense?

The folder is shared fine and thats great, but I still can not access any of the root drives. I don't want to have to share a million folder, I want to be able to share the drive its self, which in turn would allow access to everything in the drive.

I've done this so many times in the past but I guess I never have to this extent with windows 7 so its annoying.

Anyways this will work, but I will just have a million share folders in the network, instead of just "C" "D" "S" etc drives and can narrow it down from there...



Is there any way possible you can think of to allow me to share the root drives instead of doing all these seperate folders?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

root drive is an administrative share, it it possible to network that without a domain controller?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"there is a share folder called "test" but I still can not access it by going to "C > Test" am I making sense?"

Yes you make sense. It's your understanding that needs some modification.

C:\>test is the local to that machine folder.

You are on a remote computer trying to access that "test" folder.

Over a network drive letters don't count [drive mapping is a different subject entirely]. When accessing over a network you access the local "test" via \\computername\sharename which in this case sharename is "test".

Point here is when on the remote pc, c: is a local drive. You can't reference a network place via a local disk. This can be thought of as perspective. The picture you take of a mountain is different from the base vs being on the top. But its the same mountain. Its just your view of it is different. Make sense?

Now we move on to administrative shares. These are for administrators or admin equal accounts. Assuming your account is a admin equal and you have set your account up on all the other pcs with same spelling and password, you can access \\computername\C$ or \\computername\D$ just fine.

Or you can share the root drive as a new share and set everyone so even limited accounts can access the entire drive.


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think I'm understanding what your saying...



But I guess what boggles me is the fact that from PC 1 when I go into the network, I see PC 1, PC 2, etc etc.. If I open up PC 2, I see "C" "S" "test" etc etc etc.. all of the stuff that I have shared. But when I go to click on the "C" it gives me that permission error.

I have the drive completely shared with "everyone" with read/write permissions and I have the same user name and passwords on each computer, and if I'm understanding what your saying correctly towards the end, I should be able to access this C drive in question correct? Because I can't.. still that permissions error.

Or maybe I'm just still not getting it =/


To me it seems like, If it is impossible to share the root C, why are there sharing/permissions options in the properties? And even more so, why am I able to see the drive from the other computer, yet not access it..


I HATE NETWORKING


----------



## kcwf25496 (Feb 5, 2008)

By the way, I could be wrong on this but I could almost swear to you 99% that I've networked previous XP machines in the past I've had and shared the whole drives without having any of this trouble ever. Maybe I'm wrong, or maybe something has changed between xp and 7. But I swear I've always been able to do that VERY easily..

I've never had a networking beast problem like this before ><


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"Or you can share the root drive as a new share and set everyone so even limited accounts can access the entire drive. "

You write C not C$ so I can only assume you shared C but didn't establish the everyone group with access. Review the C share properties.

You will find naming shares helpful. For example C doesn't say anything when compared to CdrvXP1 which tells you c drive on xp machine1.


----------

